# BlackBerry Storm 2



## FlashGPS (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi There

Does anybody know where I can buy a blackberry storm 2 in UAE (Dubai)?

Thanks
FlashGPS


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Dubizzle.com - Dubai - Search Results


----------

